# 3 year old, and had a full respay!



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

*3 year old, full respray...*

Ok, can't sleep tonight... Found out my MY11 GTR has had a full respray. Only bought the car a few weeks ago from a Nissan dealer. Though I'd buy one from Nissan for peace of mind, how wrong I was :-(. Now, it's a good spray job and the previous owner just said it had a lot of stone chips so he'd get a full spray job. Maybe money was no object so he done the lot.

Phoned Nissan dealer today about it and as uausal no one got back to me yet. I mentioned a possible good will gesture, or even having the car back and getting a full refund. 

Am I over reacting or should I be raring up at Nissan?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't be bothered, as long as it's good condition now really don't see a problem


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I would be concerned, I mean you'd have to be mad to respray the whole of a 3 year old car for a few stone chips, so there maybe more to it than has been said. The trouble is I would suspect it's been hit and future buyers might suspect the same, so that might devalue it a bit.

How did you find out gtrmackem? Is it a first class respray, no visible signs anywhere? Standard GT-R paint is quite orange peely anyway, but does it appear to have a normal orange peel finish, too much orange peel or has it been flatted smooth?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Would this have any affect on the anti corrosion warranty?


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

MattGTR750 said:


> I wouldn't be bothered, as long as it's good condition now really don't see a problem


+1

Drive it and enjoy it. As Matt says if its a top class re-spray I wouldn't loose any sleep over it buddy


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Firestarter said:


> +1
> 
> Drive it and enjoy it. As Matt says if its a top class re-spray I wouldn't loose any sleep over it buddy




As above.
As long as your happy how its been painted and no sign of any previous damage be happy with it


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm with these guys mate, especially if paint is better quite than the factory finish ; )


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> I would be concerned, I mean you'd have to be mad to respray the whole of a 3 year old car for a few stone chips, so there maybe more to it than has been said. The trouble is I would suspect it's been hit and future buyers might suspect the same, so that might devalue it a bit.
> 
> How did you find out gtrmackem? Is it a first class respray, no visible signs anywhere? Standard GT-R paint is quite orange peely anyway, but does it appear to have a normal orange peel finish, too much orange peel or has it been flatted smooth?


Hi, the car was in for a detailed valet. I guess they see so many cars, he had his doubts.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

For me it would be the extra weight added to the car.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> For me it would be the extra weight added to the car.


Lol! Didn't think of that... I'll have to lose a few pounds to compensate.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Go and pick up 5l of paint and tell me what you think next time you are in B&Q


----------



## ViperGtr (Mar 9, 2012)

I would rather have a durable finish and eat a few less pies to counteract the few extra lbs of paint. I would understand if this was an F1 forum but these street! cars weigh 3840 lbs and couple of extra lbs would not stop us from munching practically every other car on the road so you might as well look better whilst doing it :chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

ViperGtr said:


> 3840 lbs


Speak for yourself......


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

ViperGtr said:


> I would rather have a durable finish and eat a few less pies to counteract the few extra lbs of paint. I would understand if this was an F1 forum but these street! cars weigh 3840 lbs and couple of extra lbs would not stop us from munching practically every other car on the road so you might as well look better whilst doing it :chuckle:


Weight does make a fair difference but it does need to be a fair amount of weight to make said difference!

I always laugh at many of my track buddies who will spend £10K on carbon fibre as it will make the car lighter.
£1K of driver tuition would give them far better lap times...

Oh an on the subject of weight I was watching this this morning:
Nissan GT-R vs Porsche 911 Turbo Cabriolet | evo DRAG BATTLE - YouTube

But given the choice of glass like paint or the stock Nissan look I'd rather have the glass look.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd drive to the dealer you bought it off and sit and wait for an explanation and insist they get an independent inspection done.
Has your detailer got one of those devices to measure the thickness of the paint?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Neanderthal said:


> I'd drive to the dealer you bought it off and sit and wait for an explanation and insist they get an independent inspection done.


Wouldn't that just be extremely awkward? I understand what your saying though but still... 

You bought a used car, all used cars have history as long as it's hpi clear and great condition now then enjoy it!! Be more concerned how many times it's been launched that'll bother me more.


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Find out where he had it resprayed and talk to them. For peace of mind.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> Wouldn't that just be extremely awkward? I understand what your saying though but still...
> 
> You bought a used car, all used cars have history as long as it's hpi clear and great condition now then enjoy it!! Be more concerned how many times it's been launched that'll bother me more.


Maybe, but he's spent (probably) close to £40k, ok the dealer said the previous owner had a full respray because of stone chips but I would rather know that this was true and the respray wasn't to mask a repair somewhere on the car (dealer might not know the complete history of the car, just what the previous owner had decided to tell them).


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Neanderthal said:


> Maybe, but he's spent (probably) close to £40k, ok the dealer said the previous owner had a full respray because of stone chips but I would rather know that this was true and the respray wasn't to mask a repair somewhere on the car (dealer might not know the complete history of the car, just what the previous owner had decided to tell them).


Yeah I'm going to speak to the previous owner if I can.. Find out where it was done as well...and 40k! I wish, more like 50k.. :-(


----------



## Barriemac (Jun 23, 2012)

I am with the guys who said they would not be to bothered as long as it is a good job you will have no problems.

My car is now 3 years old and is Ultimate Silver I have had the front bumper painted because of stone chips and it is a real pain trying to get a good paint match, would be much easier just painting the whole car if money was not an issue thats what I would have done.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I paint cars for a living, there is no problem if the car has been painted to a good standard,
You must of inspected the car before you purchased it,
So the car is in the same condition you purchased it in,
So can't see why there's is a problem now,
You would find it hard to find a car 3 years old that hasn't has any rectification work in it's life,
Just drive the car and enjoy it,
I'm my humble opinion the garage has no obligation for a refund whatsoever ever,

Goldie


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

most gtr owners would want a respray due to the thin paint! lol

get some pics up, lets have a look....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Would you have bought it tatty and stone chipped? Probably not! If the job is so good you didn't notice, then why worry? Only thing I'd check is whether it was a touch up or a repair. Did the detailer have a good look round and express an opinion?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's most likely got less damage than some of the early wrapped cars:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2004)

Mine will be 3 years old this month..... I am currently having it wrapped due to the amount of stone chips which are on the front bumper, bonnet, wings, roof. If I was going to sell the car it would probably be close to having a full repaint. So it is possible the owner has had the paint done due to stone chips.


----------



## ViperGtr (Mar 9, 2012)

If its any reassurance, i had my front end resprayed after 5000 miles, but wish I had done the rear panels done as well as the road rash is terrible, not many panels left after that!. I also had film protection added which works wonders but no doubt the weight haters would not approve.:chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm with some of the above, I congratulate you on having better paint that most GTR owners haha


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronos said:


> most gtr owners would want a respray due to the thin paint! lol
> 
> get some pics up, lets have a look....


Some pics.. Of respray.


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

I've had mine 3 weeks and got a quote to respray the rear quarters, doors and back at £1500. Mines also black and as I have OCD I notice every mark. The paints thin as anything. If it's that chipped could just mean he hammered it lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtrmackem said:


> Some pics.. Of respay.


car looks gleaming!! i wouldnt worry myself, you probably have better paint than the rest of us!


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

it might have been in that golf ball ice storm a while back?
would explain a total respray
Bobby


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

gtrmackem said:


> Yeah I'm going to speak to the previous owner if I can.. Find out where it was done as well...and 40k! I wish, more like 50k.. :-(


Is it a one owner and has it done 25k ?


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronos said:


> car looks gleaming!! i wouldnt worry myself, you probably have better paint than the rest of us!


Yeah, just a shock at first.. Whoever's done it has done a good job on it.


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree with most of the other people and think if it has been done properly and to a very high standard then who cares.
But leaving the bumper on and masking up the index plate lights is not how you do a quality repair.
I've been painting cars for 25yrs and own two bodyshops and that is not something we would do.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Xtreme Motorsport said:


> Is it a one owner and has it done 25k ?


Yeah, go on give me the bad news. :-(


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

gtrmackem said:


> Yeah, go on give me the bad news. :-(


Has it had a new front splitter?


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Xtreme Motorsport said:


> Has it had a new front splitter?


Not sure.. There's the usual scuff underneath. Found the previous owner on good old FB... The regards is OU11WUD if this helps.


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

gtrmackem said:


> Not sure.. There's the usual scuff underneath. Found the previous owner on good old FB... The regards is OU11WUD if this helps.


Don't know what the reg was but my mate painted one just like that recently, the customer had it painted because of stone chips and scuffs because he wanted it mint. He then traded it in for a 14 plate because Nissan offered him a good deal on a new one.
The chap that owned it does come to the nurburgring a lot and I think he did about 10k on the ring with it.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Xtreme Motorsport said:


> Don't know what the reg was but my mate painted one just like that recently, the customer had it painted because of stone chips and scuffs because he wanted it mint. He then traded it in for a 14 plate because Nissan offered him a good deal on a new one.
> The chap that owned it does come to the nurburgring a lot and I think he did about 10k on the ring with it.


The previous owners from hornchurch In romford, got the log book today.. Is that local to your mate?


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

gtrmackem said:


> The previous owners from hornchurch In romford, got the log book today.. Is that local to your mate?


My mates workshop is in daventry, the chaps name is Del, went out in his car when he got it in 2011 and he was doing 8 minute laps.
Amazing driver with an amazing car. 

He never had any problems with his car and it was well serviced, when Nissan plugged in their computer it said it had done about 10k of laps on the ring they couldn't beleave it.

Just shows how good these cars are, think it was totally stock aswell


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Xtreme Motorsport said:


> My mates workshop is in daventry, the chaps name is Del, went out in his car when he got it in 2011 and he was doing 8 minute laps.
> Amazing driver with an amazing car.
> 
> He never had any problems with his car and it was well serviced, when Nissan plugged in their computer it said it had done about 10k of laps on the ring they couldn't beleave it.
> ...


Yeah sounds like him :-( don't no how I feel now.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

They're built to be driven like that. The previous owner sounds like he loved his car and given the photos of the paint job he had done I wouldn't be worried (taking back what I said earlier).

Xtreme, is your mate available to do some stone chip repairs along with a few scratches mines picked up along the way? Could you pass on his details. I only live down the road (finally a decent place that's not over an hours drive away!)

Matt


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

gtrmackem said:


> :-( don't no how I feel now.


Look on the bright side, it should be nicely run in


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

gtrmackem said:


> Yeah sounds like him :-( don't no how I feel now.


You could probably get some money back from the dealer with the info you now know.
I know what they gave him for a trade in so there is room for some refund


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

Neanderthal said:


> They're built to be driven like that. The previous owner sounds like he loved his car and given the photos of the paint job he had done I wouldn't be worried (taking back what I said earlier).
> 
> Xtreme, is your mate available to do some stone chip repairs along with a few scratches mines picked up along the way? Could you pass on his details. I only live down the road (finally a decent place that's not over an hours drive away!)
> 
> Matt


I will ask him tomorrow and send you his details

Adam


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

well at least it was a proper job of painting and not craping the car !!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Xtreme Motorsport said:


> I will ask him tomorrow and send you his details
> 
> Adam


Thanks Adam, much appreciated.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Steve said:


> well at least it was a proper job of painting and not craping the car !!


Yeah true... Great paint job, but one ragged engine. :


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

gtrmackem said:


> Yeah true... Great paint job, but one ragged engine. :


I wouldn't worry that car was quick for a stock one, engine sounded sweet as a nut.
You will find it runs better than most because it's been used as it was designed for.
A car that's been driven buy a granny all of its life than given some welly can give you a lot more problems than one that's been driven fast all it's life.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Quick question.

I'm normally a grammar nazi but this is a genuine question, you use the word respay on three occasions including the title making it unlikely to be accidental. Did you intend to type respay?


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Neanderthal said:


> I'd drive to the dealer you bought it off and sit and wait for an explanation and insist they get an independent inspection done.
> Has your detailer got one of those devices to measure the thickness of the paint?


Yeah genuine mistake, well spotted. Too wound up to spell check..


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Quick question.
> 
> I'm normally a grammar nazi but this is a genuine question, you use the word respay on three occasions including the title making it unlikely to be accidental. Did you intend to type respay?


Yeah I noticed that straight away too (am I allowed to say lol) lol, but then found that I was actually typing respay too, several times, really weird.

Thinking about it, the best I could come up with was that the second 'r' is missed because the brain has already input 'r' in that word, it's got something to do with that I'm sure. Even now, knowing that, I still type r e s p a y, going naturally to the 'a' following the 'p', haha. It's only because I tend to be a compulsive double checker that I corrected mysef.

That will read as a boring load of tosh to most people I'm sure


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

gtrmackem said:


> Yeah true... Great paint job, but one ragged engine. :


Lol, I have to say I would be pissed off too to find out that my car had done any lap time let alone that lot.

It's not necessarily bad, but I guess it's probably been on full boost a lot longer than most turbo's have been. If you look at the data it will probably show oil temperatures well into the 100's. 

Having said that it's probably a great car, if you hadn't found out it's been resprayed or tracked you'd be happy with it, that's the trouble with the internet these days, too much information lol.

I suspect you could get a full refund if you want to take that route, but the dealer probably didn't know as much about the car as you do. I can't see that it would be any skin off their nose to take it back, that's if it bothers you. It would me.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Lol, I have to say I would be pissed off too to find out that my car had done any lap time let alone that lot.
> 
> It's not necessarily bad, but I guess it's probably been on full boost a lot longer than most turbo's have been. If you look at the data it will probably show oil temperatures well into the 100's.
> 
> ...


Really don't know what to do now.. Cars booked in for a stage 1 in a couple of weeks.. Think that may finish it off! Lol! Already had a y pipe and a detailed vallet, so I can wave goodbye to that money.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Well it sounds like you just need to make up your mind as to whether it bothers you or not? Most people on here will say it's fine, but it's not their car. 

How come you want a stage 1? If it's a MY11 you won't really see any benefit IMO. Stage 1 is essential on pre MY11, but MY11 is 530 standard, and when I went up against a MY10 stage 1 in my old MY11 it was about neck and neck.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Trev, I liked your respray explanation!

A stage 1 is worth it, it gives at least 50bhp which is just shy of 10%, does a lot for the torque but most importantly gives the car an ecutek which makes it smoother!, much safer and unlocks some great toys.

That said, it's clear from the posts that the OP is NOT happy knowing what he knows.

To me it's just reacting to information. The facts of the physical car in front of him to me are great. Well driven, well cared for and loved. Use on the ring wouldn't put me off at all. It has proven reliability during consistent track use. I'd bet it had correct oil maintenance record too.

I suspect it won't convince the OP though.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't really know how these things work but on what grounds would the OP be entitled to a refund or discount?

The car was there to inspect and oil temp histories could have been requested. Personally I wouldn't be concerned as long as the oil servicing had been completed as per Nissan guidelines for tracked cars. 

If the car looks & drives right with a complete service history that's all we have to go on normally. The rest are usually stories made up by salesmen! Although in the gtr's case trans temp history would have prob given you a clue.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree, he'd have a hard fight trying to reject the car.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Imagine it would be difficult. How could you say I want to reject a sports car because I know it was driven like a sports car....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Imagine it would be difficult. How could you say I want to reject a sports car because I know it was driven like a sports car....


LOL, for once we agree Toni !!!:chuckle:


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

gtrmackem said:


> Really don't know what to do now.. Cars booked in for a stage 1 in a couple of weeks.. Think that may finish it off! Lol! Already had a y pipe and a detailed vallet, so I can wave goodbye to that money.


Delete this thread and go get Litchfield to inspect and take out their warranty


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

Neanderthal said:


> Thanks Adam, much appreciated.


Did you get the info I sent you?

Adam


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If someone can afford to do 10k of Ring laps you'd think it was safe to assume that money wasn't a real object and they could afford a proper maintenance schedule?

Low oil level or poor general maintenance will cause engine damage in a lot lower mileage than that so it's not fair to compare this car with lower mileage cars that could've suffered from not being looked after.

I think the real issue is that the OP didn't have the information available to make an informed choice.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Xtreme Motorsport said:


> Did you get the info I sent you?
> 
> Adam


Yes thanks 
Will give him a call later


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Neanderthal said:


> Delete this thread and go get Litchfield to inspect and take out their warranty


Yep, that's what I'll do. Been thinking along those lines. 
Cheers..


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Gasman said:


> I don't really know how these things work but on what grounds would the OP be entitled to a refund or discount?
> 
> The car was there to inspect and oil temp histories could have been requested. Personally I wouldn't be concerned as long as the oil servicing had been completed as per Nissan guidelines for tracked cars.
> 
> If the car looks & drives right with a complete service history that's all we have to go on normally. The rest are usually stories made up by salesmen! Although in the gtr's case trans temp history would have prob given you a clue.


Hello, can I ask Nissan for oil and transmission temp histories then. And if these stories are true about the Ring, what would you do?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

My car has it's chassis number on every panel, is this not something the earlier cars have?

As for the situation, I think you have had the car too long to stand a chance if rejecting the car. If it was bought under the NissanCared4 agreement check the details on said agreement.

If the car is good and the service history has the inspections/servicing that you would expect from that amount of track time I wouldn't worry. I understand why you are worrying but if you didn't know what you know would you like the car?
Tough thing to do but that's how I would look at it.

As for the resale, you didn't notice the re spray when buying it, others may not either.
And if you are really fussed sell the car with a different plate on it and it's history is no longer known.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> My car has it's chassis number on every panel, is this not something the earlier cars have?
> 
> As for the situation, I think you have had the car too long to stand a chance if rejecting the car. If it was bought under the NissanCared4 agreement check the details on said agreement.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right, I bought the car cause it looked good and drove well... And yeah it's got a year's warranty..  I'm slowly getting used to it.. Just pissed off I'm not the first one a hammer it round a track.. Lol.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

The first point that should be clarified here is that the car you bought came with a full Nissan warranty for 1year. You have already invalidated that by fitting a Y pipe and the 'booked in stage 1', so why are you now worried about its previous history?

The car was painted at Daventry Panelcraft Ltd and was a complete repaint as the car had been used as it was designed for. Stone chips on the front, side and wheels deemed it better to spend the money rather than be given a silly trade price.

The week before the car was PXd for a new one it was fully serviced, 36k mile service with a full pre purchase check by Westway Nissan in Oxford. It had a new splitter fitted as the old one had a crack, this was due to the driveway dip of where the car was kept. There were also 4 brand new tyres fitted just before handover, as I still have the old ones, there are 4-5mm left on all. These where changed as it was an economic decision for the PX value. 

This GTR had everything standard, we never mapped, with any type of modification whatsoever and ran 556 on MRC dyno form new and did 550 a few weeks before it was sold, with the different temps explaining the loss of 6 over the 1st dyno run.

There was NEVER a problem with the car, other than the standard problems that were dealt with under warranty by the HPC.

Whilst in Germany it did do many laps, approximately 250 over 3 years but also had oil changes there on a regular basis.

The gearbox temps were checked on all the time and once went over 125degs, but the car then had a full box and diff oil change at the HPC.

The guy who drove this car did so with sympathy and respect.

I hope this helps to put the record straight.

Cheers


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Varsity said:


> The first point that should be clarified here is that the car you bought came with a full Nissan warranty for 1year. You have already invalidated that by fitting a Y pipe, so why are you now worried about its previous history?
> 
> The car was painted at Daventry Panelcraft Ltd and was a complete repaint as the car had been used as it was designed for. Stone chips on the front, side and wheels deemed it better to spend the money rather than be given a silly trade price.
> 
> ...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't think it's about putting the record straight, it's the fact the guy never got told any of it's history, that was his concern.

If the guy had many of known all the above, yes maybe he would have still purchased it, but at least with the knowledge of knowing what abuse it's had.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

250 laps that's impressive!!! The car has been looked after better than most... Enjoy it now


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

LiamGTR said:


> I don't think it's about putting the record straight, it's the fact the guy never got told any of it's history, that was his concern.
> 
> If the guy had many of known all the above, yes maybe he would have still purchased it, but at least with the knowledge of knowing what abuse it's had.


To be honest i don't want to know about my girlfriends past... All that matters is I'm banging her now lol similar situation every car has a history and it's best not knowing in most circumstances IMO


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I completely agree with the girlfriend, but when actually buying I would personally rather know then I can make an informed decision based on what I know, this guy was never given that choice and no doubt the HPC knew of it's history. I know a HPC aren't going to make a song and dance about it doing over 200 laps of the ring, but to not even mention the respray is bad, IMO.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

MattGTR750 said:


> To be honest i don't want to know about my girlfriends past... All that matters is I'm banging her now lol similar situation every car has a history and it's best not knowing in most circumstances IMO


Lol!!!! That made me laugh..


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> If the guy had many of known all the above, yes maybe he would have still purchased it, but at least with the knowledge of knowing what abuse it's had.


Personally I don't think anyone will ever know the real history of any car, let alone something as exotic as a GTR.

We see some cars that you would not believe have repairs, including new unregistered cars that have new roofs and so on.

My point was that the dealer did not know all of the history of the car, the questions on the purchase form were answered truthfully and therefor nothing contractually was mislead. Would you tell the dealer that the car lived in a small village in German for 6 months a year and watch your money float away?

As said, the car has been very well looked after and was sold with a 12 month Nissan warranty with new brakes and tyres.

In relation to some of the GTR's I have seen at the track, the 1/4 mile events, I would much rather buy a car like this than some of those 'one owner totally loved' cars you see advertised. Those that have been launched 20 times in a day, maintained on a shoestring and polished to just look nice.

This car was used as it was designed, never tuned or modified and was fully maintained above and beyond Nissan's standards.

I do agree though, if its your money, research is your friend and the forum is a great place for help and assistance. Its a lot of money in anyones world so buy wisely.

Cheers


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Varsity said:


> Personally I don't think anyone will ever know the real history of any car, let alone something as exotic as a GTR.
> 
> We see some cars that you would not believe have repairs, including new unregistered cars that have new roofs and so on.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day I should have done far more research on the car. I saw it and wanted it.. That's me all over, can't wait for anything. I just though by going through Nissan they'd do the research for me. Ok they didn't spot the full respray, and or did I. But the car was MOT'd and they missed the masking that was left over the number plate lights, that's disappointing. But they must of been aware the car had been tracked on a regular basis, oil and transmission temps data would of told them that. 
This is my second GTR I've purchase through the Oxfordshire HPC totalling over 110k. And that's a crazy amount of money if you new my situation. 
I'm 100% happy with the car now, and will enjoy every minute I'm in it.. 
But I'm not 100% happy with Nissan Oxfordshire :-( 
I've spoken to them about my concerns, but I get the impression after they couldn't be bothered to phone me back as they said they would.. that's it... Case closed..get on with it.. 
Nissan have an amazing product in the GTR, but there after sales and customer care are so disappointing :-(

over and out...rant over... 

And Varsity, I'm holding you to the ring invites..
Thanks again for the phone calls...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtrmackem said:


> At the end of the day I should have done far more research on the car. I saw it and wanted it.. That's me all over, can't wait for anything. I just though by going through Nissan they'd do the research for me. Ok they didn't spot the full respray, and or did I. But the car was MOT'd and they missed the masking that was left over the number plate lights, that's disappointing. But they must of been aware the car had been tracked on a regular basis, oil and transmission temps data would of told them that.
> This is my second GTR I've purchase through the Oxfordshire HPC totalling over 110k. And that's a crazy amount of money if you new my situation.
> I'm 100% happy with the car now, and will enjoy every minute I'm in it..
> But I'm not 100% happy with Nissan Oxfordshire :-(
> ...


seems to be the same with Nissan dealerships all over the UK.. sad.. very sad.

I wonder how they are in Japan?......


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

They commit Hary Kary if they scew up !!!! that's the Japanese way !!!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, due to the excellent quality of your respray I'm taking mine to the same place for them to look it over


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronos said:


> seems to be the same with Nissan dealerships all over the UK.. sad.. very sad.
> 
> I wonder how they are in Japan?......


I can only comment on my experiences. But yeah, does seem to be an issue. Once my years warranty is up, I'll be going elsewhere.. And in Japan, well I'm sure it'll be a little more professional.


----------



## gtrmackem (Apr 12, 2014)

Neanderthal said:


> Well, due to the excellent quality of your respray I'm taking mine to the same place for them to look it over


Yeah it's a top rank respray... No sorry I meant respay! Lol!


----------

